# IVERSON: 53 Points AND 0 Turnovers



## Dirk_Diggler

yeah iverson

53 points
6 rebounds
5 assists
3 steals

0 TURNOVERS


He had another teammate who took 20 shots


i hear chants of MVP ??


----------



## madskillz1_99

LOL.....


And.............. They lost to the Hawks! :rofl:


----------



## GTA Addict

Amazing game by AI. He continues to have the best statistical season of his career. I can't believe Iverson didn't touch the ball in the final Sixers possession.... too bad the Sixers lost.


----------



## HallOfFamer

They lost the game to the Hawks and the Sixers are 1 game over .500.

Since I know Kobe will brought into this thread anyway..I might as well pose this question

62 points and 8 rebounds 0 assists in a blowout win over the Mavs?

Or

53 poings 6 rebounds 5 assists in a 3 point loss to the Hawks.

Im pretty sure 70% of the board will choose AIs staline and take the loss.:no:


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

HallOfFamer said:


> They lost the game to the Hawks and the Sixers are 1 game over .500.
> 
> Since I know Kobe will brought into this thread anyway..I might as well pose this question
> 
> 62 points and 8 rebounds 0 assists in a blowout win over the Mavs?
> 
> Or
> 
> 53 poings 6 rebounds 5 assists in a 3 point loss to the Hawks.
> 
> Im pretty sure 70% of the board will choose AIs staline and take the loss.:no:



Who cares about kobe??

all the kobe fans have been boring the world to pieces with their ridiculous polls and kobe threads and now u want to talk kobe 5 minutes after iverson has a good game???

im happy for iverson cos he played well tonight

Do not label other posters in a way that they might find offense.

- *Premier*


----------



## madskillz1_99

Dirk_Diggler said:


> im happy for iverson cos he played well tonight


But they lost to the hawks. Isn't that more important than his individual performance? I thought the point of the game was to win?


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL.....
> 
> 
> And.............. They lost to the Hawks! :rofl:



surprise surprise

a kobe bryant fan trying to discredit iverson`s performance 5 minutes after the game he did`nt even see ended

Do not label other posters in a way that they might find offense.

Please do not bait entire fanbases.

- *Premier*


----------



## GTA Addict

HallOfFamer said:


> They lost the game to the Hawks and the Sixers are 1 game over .500.
> 
> Since I know Kobe will brought into this thread anyway..I might as well pose this question
> 
> 62 points and 8 rebounds 0 assists in a blowout win over the Mavs?
> 
> Or
> 
> 53 poings 6 rebounds 5 assists in a 3 point loss to the Hawks.
> 
> Im pretty sure 70% of the board will choose AIs staline and take the loss.:no:


Of course you take the win, but obviously there are other factors that go into winning a team game than one individual going off for a huge night. The Sixers play terrible defense and allowed the Hawks to shoot 44% from 3 and 54% overall. The Lakers held the Mavs to 37% and are on a good defensive run.

Despite the loss, AI had an incredible game. 17/31 from the field, 19/21 from the line.


----------



## reHEATed

and thats why people say that kobe fans add a lot to why many people hate him


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

madskillz1_99 said:


> But they lost to the hawks. Isn't that more important than his individual performance? I thought the point of the game was to win?



nothing wrong with a tough loss to a team that shot .570 for the whole game 

*cough* mavs shot .370 *cough*


----------



## madskillz1_99

Dirk_Diggler said:


> surprise surprise
> 
> a kobe bryant fan trying to discredit iverson`s performance 5 minutes after the game he did`nt even see ended
> 
> Do not label other posters in a way that they might find offense.
> 
> Please do not bait entire fanbases.
> 
> - *Premier*


I'm not discrediting it, it was still wicked, but unfortunately they lost, so it doesn't really count for anything. That is standard. Even when I play videogames against my brother we acknowledge that putting up big individual numbers in a loss doesn't really count. Sorry....


----------



## madskillz1_99

Dirk_Diggler said:


> nothing wrong with a tough loss to a team that shot .570 for the whole game
> 
> *cough* mavs shot .370 *cough*


Maybe if he played better defense they wouldn't have shot .570? Or maybe if he scored 62 in 3 qtrs it wouldn't have mattered anyways. :rofl:

<STRIKE>Of course I am being obnoxious on purpose, just to give you guys a little taste of your own medicine. </STRIKE> Do you see how ridiculous it is?

*Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. Quit baiting.*


----------



## Dissonance

Iverson would probably rather win than score this much. 

Sixers needed to realized you can't just have him and a bunch of role players. But it's too late to put anything around him unless they make trades. You have to be kidding yourself if you think you can win a championship like that and with the team they have. They already screwed themselves and him when they signed some of those guys to bad contracts like they did the yr or 2 after they went to the finals.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Iverson's ability to put up great individual stats has never been in question, his ability to lead his team to victory however...


----------



## Lynx

Dirk_Diggler said:


> s surprise surprise
> 
> a kobe bryant fan trying to discredit iverson`s performance 5 minutes after the game he did`nt even see ended
> 
> Do not label other posters in a way that they might find offense.
> 
> Please do not bait entire fanbases.
> 
> - *Premier*


I am sure A.I. is smart enough to take *W* than *L on 52 pts with 0 turnovers.*


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

madskillz1_99 said:


> Of course I am being obnoxious on purpose, just to give you guys a little taste of your own medicine. Do you see how ridiculous it is?




what guys???

i would`nt say ridiculous, i`d say very immature


----------



## kflo

this is silly. 

iverson had an incredible performance. he did what he could to give his team a chance to win. that they didn't isn't a knock on iverson.

just because of the ridiculousness around the kobe threads doesn't mean there needs to be ridiculousness around iverson's game. 

sometimes a great individual performance isn't enough. it helps to be able to stop the other guys.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Dirk_Diggler said:


> what guys???
> 
> i would`nt say ridiculous, i`d say very immature


what guys? Go see the 62 point thread, you'll find plenty of examples of such guys.


----------



## futuristxen

Why did they run the final play for Chris "chokejob" Webber? What was Cheeks thinking? Was he even thinking at all?


----------



## Spriggan

Iverson is having one of the most ridiculous seasons I've ever seen.


----------



## essaywhuman

It's amazing how AI continues to put up these mind-boggling numbers as he gets older.
I mean, you expect his body to break down one of these days especially with the way he plays, but he just continues to amaze.

What's even better is how he's keeping his FG% high and TO's low this year too.


----------



## Lynx

futuristxen said:


> Why did they run the final play for Chris "chokejob" Webber? What was Cheeks thinking? Was he even thinking at all?


I had the same thought back in my mind and if I am not mistaken this has happened twice already in this season. Last second shot taken by some other Sixer player than A.I.


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

mang said:


> It's amazing how AI continues to put up these mind-boggling numbers as he gets older.
> I mean, you expect his body to break down one of these days especially with the way he plays, but he just continues to amaze.
> 
> What's even better is how he's keeping his FG% high and TO's low this year too.



agreed

good post


----------



## Ron Mexico

zaza, joe johnson, joe smith, al harrington the hawks have some talent I'm suprised they don't have a better record


----------



## Diable

Ron Mexico said:


> zaza, joe johnson, joe smith, al harrington the hawks have some talent I'm suprised they don't have a better record


look at your avatar


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

Ron Mexico said:


> zaza, joe johnson, joe smith, al harrington the hawks have some talent I'm suprised they don't have a better record



the hawks actually shot the ball very very well tonight,it was a great game to watch but a tough loss for the sixers and there enigmatic leader 4 times scoring champion Allen Iverson


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Iverson had 53 in a loss to the HAWKS

Vince had 51 pts, 9 rebs, 4 asts and 23/24 from the line is a win against the HEAT

I say Vince had a better game and sorry i had to get a lil off topic


----------



## Tragedy

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL.....
> 
> 
> And.............. They lost to the Hawks! :rofl:


 *case closed*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> and thats why people say that kobe fans add a lot to why many people hate him


Hmm... I think its the opposite. It's Kobe haters (like you) that add a lot to why many people (like myself) have started to root for him.


----------



## futuristxen

Hawks have had a lot of quality wins this season. Very quietly they are making some waves. Sneaking up on teams. Don't think they're a playoff team, but they aren't an easy win for anybody.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

actually no Lakers fan have been known that they overated their team and players.

but thats Laker fans being Lakers fan is in their blood to overrated their own players.


Iverson obviously has no help he needs Larry Brown back.


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> Iverson had 53 in a loss to the HAWKS
> 
> Vince had 51 pts, 9 rebs, 4 asts and 23/24 from the line is a win against the HEAT
> 
> I say Vince had a better game and sorry i had to get a lil off topic



vc thread in nets forum maybe??


----------



## madskillz1_99

futuristxen said:


> Hawks have had a lot of quality wins this season. Very quietly they are making some waves. Sneaking up on teams. Don't think they're a playoff team, but they aren't an easy win for anybody.


They only have 7 wins total all year, so how can they have had "a lot of quality wins"?


----------



## JT

futuristxen said:


> Hawks have had a lot of quality wins this season. Very quietly they are making some waves. Sneaking up on teams. Don't think they're a playoff team, but they aren't an easy win for anybody.


that victory over the spurs helped their morale...now they are buying into coach woodson philosophy, and winning as a result.


----------



## Diable

MiamiHeat03 said:


> actually no Lakers fan have been known that they overated their team and players.
> 
> but thats Laker fans being Lakers fan is in their blood to overrated their own players.
> 
> 
> *Iverson obviously has no help he needs Larry Brown back*.


 
LB was never that great a player and his butt is really decrepid now.Mo can coach fine if you give him something to work with.


----------



## Dissonance

Diable said:


> look at your avatar



Well, see that's a big misconception that they should have taken Paul. Hoopshype reported numerous times around the draft that the Hawks had rated Deron Williams ahead of Chris Paul. So, they still wouldn't have taken Paul. That would be the big debate if that had happened though.


----------



## Premier

Unless a player is the leader of the team, individual performance from a single player does not dictate said team's ability to win basketball games. Iverson, alone, cannot win. Basketball is a team sport, after all. This is much like how there is no such thing as proven losers, in my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen

madskillz1_99 said:


> They only have 7 wins total all year, so how can they have had "a lot of quality wins"?



Look at who they have beaten.


----------



## jibikao

You forgot to mention that AND A LOSS! 

The stats would have been nicer if his team won. When yoru team lost, all the stats don't really matter.


Oh and Philly lost to Hawks.... I think Iversion wants a Win more than his 53 points if you want him to choose.

Just like if Nash scored +40 points or triple double... and lost to Hawks, I will be SUPER pissed. You just can't lose to Hawks not after Joe Johnson ditched Suns.


----------



## jibikao

But Kobe's 63 point is worth mentioning because that's a nasty blowout win against a great team.


----------



## Premier

wow...

Of course Iverson wants to win rather than have good statistics.

For those of you who actually watched the game (unlike myself), did Iverson's ability to put up 53 points hurt Philadelphia's chances to win at all?

He had a great basketball game tonight. Whether the 76ers lost or not does not take anything away from that considering it is not soley his team.


----------



## Diable

dissonance19 said:


> Well, see that's a big misconception that they should have taken Paul. Hoopshype reported numerous times around the draft that the Hawks had rated Deron Williams ahead of Chris Paul. So, they still wouldn't have taken Paul. That would be the big debate if that had happened though.


I don't really care who they rated where.They needed a PG and Chris Paul was the best player available.He was the only player available with the potential to be a superstar and more importantly to truly impact the number of games his team would win.I knew this and you can find that I said it several times before the draft.If they didn't know they needed a PG and were not as good at evaluating players as I am...Then they deserve to suck.


----------



## wizardsfan2006

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL.....
> 
> 
> And.............. They lost to the Hawks! :rofl:


The Hawks continue to upset good teams :raised_ey


----------



## madskillz1_99

Premier said:


> *Unless a player is the leader of the team,* individual performance from a single player does not dictate said team's ability to win basketball games. Iverson, alone, cannot win. Basketball is a team sport, after all. This is much like how there is no such thing as proven losers, in my opinion.



Soooo.... Iverson is not the leader of the team?


----------



## madskillz1_99

wizardsfan2006 said:


> The Hawks continue to upset good teams :raised_ey


Not the Lakers! :wink:


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

wizardsfan2006 said:


> The Hawks continue to upset good teams :raised_ey


dont sweat it dude,

just edit hating again

Do not bait fanbases.

- *Premier*


----------



## Premier

madskillz1_99 said:


> Soooo.... Iverson is not the leader of the team?


...so Iverson is responsible for all players on his team who recieve court time?


----------



## madskillz1_99

Premier said:


> ...so Iverson is responsible for all players on his team who recieve court time?


I'm just asking... So who is the leader of that Philly team then?


----------



## Premier

madskillz1_99 said:


> I'm just asking... So who is the leader of that Philly team then?


In context, my statement did not imply anything that would suggest a question such as the one that you presented to me.

In other words...I'm avoiding the question.


----------



## Seuss

Having no turnovers and scoring 53pts isn't all cracked to be as you make it sound.

If you shoot alot, its alot harder to commit a turnover.


If you're trying to pass alot, then you're bound to turn the ball over.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Premier said:


> In context, my statement did not imply anything that would suggest a question such as the one that you presented to me.
> 
> In other words...I'm avoiding the question.



Uhh.... You said: 

_"Unless a player is the leader of the team, individual performance from a single player does not dictate said team's ability to win basketball games. Iverson, alone, cannot win."_

So.... taking the context into consideration, I would say it would be a reasonable inference to say that you don't think Iverson is the leader of the team. no?


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

SunsFan57 said:


> Having no turnovers and scoring 53pts isn't all cracked to be as you make it sound.
> 
> If you shoot alot, its alot harder to commit a turnover.
> 
> 
> If you're trying to pass alot, then you're bound to turn the ball over.


so averaging 33 points 7 assists 4 rebounds 2 steals 2 turnovers
a game is not all it`s cracked up to be???

steve nash averages less points and 4 turnovers a game and jason kidd could`nt average 33 points if he had 60 minutes a night


----------



## Premier

Internet sarcasm doesn't work well so I'll put it bluntly.

You are right. I am wrong.


----------



## Seuss

Dirk_Diggler said:


> so averaging 33 points 7 assists 4 rebounds 2 steals 2 turnovers
> a game is not all it`s cracked up to be???
> 
> steve nash averages less points and 4 turnovers a game and jason kidd could`nt average 33 points if he had 60 minutes a night



Did you not read my post? 


I'm not talking about his averages, I'm talking about the game that he had no turnovers.


A miss shot does not count as a turnover. 


A pass that is deflected/stolen, is.


Maybe thats why Nash has more turnovers, 'cause he actually trys to get his teamates involved.


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

SunsFan57 said:


> Did you not read my post?
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about his averages, I'm talking about the game that he had no turnovers.
> 
> 
> A miss shot does not count as a turnover.
> 
> 
> A pass that is deflected/stolen, is.
> 
> 
> Maybe thats why Nash has more turnovers, 'cause he actually trys to get his teamates involved.


so 53,6,5,3,is no good then??

what about 62 points and 0 assists i spose thats not a lot of crack also??

leave it out sonny


----------



## Seuss

<strike>You're a moron. </strike> You obviously don't know what I'm pointing out.

*YOU SHOOT MORE, LESS TURNOVERS* .................................Is that to much to understand? Do I need to send you to a special ed class so you can understand that clearly?


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

SunsFan57 said:


> You're a moron. You obviously don't know what I'm pointing out.
> 
> *YOU SHOOT MORE, LESS TURNOVERS* .................................Is that to much to understand? Do I need to send you to a special ed class so you can understand that clearly?


i`m a moron??

i was watching and playing basketball when you were a tadpole sonny and now your tryin to tell me that 53 points,6 rebounds,5 assists,3 steals and 0 turnovers in an NBA game is not all its cracked up to be

your not a moron your just misguided 

thats all the attention i can give such a ridiculous opinion so we`ll have to agree to disagree

no need for childish insults is there?


----------



## Seuss

Iverson's game was great.


But having no turnovers isn't that impressive since he shot the ball 31 times and got fouled 11.


----------



## Seuss

Dirk_Diggler said:


> i`m a moron??
> 
> i was watching and playing basketball when you were a tadpole sonny



Thats funny. 


Because the way you type and spell says otherwise.


----------



## aNgelo5

AI, is absoutely awesome his the best small man the league has ever seen.


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

aNgelo5 said:


> AI, is absoutely awesome his the best small man the league has ever seen.


you win a rep for a sensible post


----------



## TheGrowth

Awesome game by AI...unfortunately wasted effort since it ended in a loss...


Now what I dont understand is how this has anything to do with Kobe's 62 pts since it keeps rearing its head in this thread.....


----------



## Dirk_Diggler

no mention of it for the last 15 posts until YOU brought it up again

i think theres already a tired thread about kobe`s big game


----------



## digital jello

Jamel Irief said:


> Iverson's ability to put up great individual stats has never been in question, his ability to lead his team to victory however...


Spare me this garbage. The Sixers have been a playoff team the past few years because of Iverson. In 2001 he was the most valuable player in the league on a title contending team.

At this point I really don't think his ability to lead his team to victory is in question. I think it's more Billy King's ability to put a quality squad around him that people (like me) wonder about.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Stellar game from Iverson. I believe his zero turnovers is very impressive because of his reckless style offensively. Too bad his team didn't show up. As previously mentioned, why run the last play for Webber? I understand that the defense would collapse on Iverson, and he likely would not get a good shot. But again, why Webber?


----------



## JerryWest

MiamiHeat03 said:


> actually no Lakers fan have been known that they overated their team and players.
> 
> but thats Laker fans being Lakers fan is in their blood to overrated their own players.
> 
> 
> Iverson obviously has no help he needs Larry Brown back.


Heat fans are known to be stupid little 12 year olds who run around talking about the greatness of the latest players that join their team, how's that for a generalization.


----------



## JerryWest

great game by iverson, mo needs to learn that Webber is a good player but he isn't exactly clutch


----------



## ralaw

aNgelo5 said:


> AI, is absoutely awesome his the best small man the league has ever seen.


That's a pretty bold statement. I wish AI would have been moved to the point and kept at the point guard position his entire career, I'm thinking he might have the championship he covets.


----------



## 22ryno

Why is it always an Iverson vs. Kobe thing. Both are incredible players and are having MVP type seasons. That being 62 points in three quarters and a W over the second best team in the West is better than 53, 5, and 5 and L to worst team in the East..


----------



## Coatesvillain

Zaza Pachulia can play. I like him a lot, that was a good signing by the Hawks.


----------



## Banjoriddim

KennethTo said:


> Heat fans are known to be stupid little 12 year olds who run around talking about the greatness of the latest players that join their team, how's that for a generalization.


Well... I think this is sufficent generalization, then again thats just me...


----------



## Whack Arnolds

Ivo had a helluva game the other night. Win, Lose, or draw.


----------



## notting_hill

It was a great night , but I didn't understand why Iggy get the ball when there is 3 seconds go and comes up with a turnover , I didn't watch the match but I follow from yahoo game channel , Am I wrong ? No matter what the condition is , Iverson must try that and I believe the game will go extra time..


----------



## Lynx

notting_hill said:


> It was a great night , but I didn't understand why *Iggy* get the ball when there is 3 seconds go and comes up with a turnover , I didn't watch the match but I follow from yahoo game channel , Am I wrong ? No matter what the condition is , Iverson must try that and I believe the game will go extra time..


It was Webber who got the inbound pass from Iggy. A pick and roll motion which Hawks played well.


----------



## Space Hopper

iverson played excellently against the hawks 
53 points is great


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

That was not Andre Iguodala, it was Allen Iverson, pay attention people please, it's the worse PLAY OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Cavalier

I think Iverson will win the most points awards, as long as K0be Bryant and Lebron James don't start getting 50 points in games


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Stellar game from Iverson. I believe his zero turnovers is very impressive because of his reckless style offensively. Too bad his team didn't show up. As previously mentioned, why run the last play for Webber? I understand that the defense would collapse on Iverson, and he likely would not get a good shot. But again, why Webber?


Maurice Cheeks, as many mentioned when his signing occured is not a good X'S AND O'S coach. Let me also state this: He's the worse LATE game coach in basketball. JOB Imbounded the ball to Iverson, and let him push it up the floor, He shook Kendell Gill and hit the game winning shot. To make a basic yet/ Unstopable Late game plan is credible to the coach in O'Brien. I mean unstopable think about it: Collasp on Iverson Kyle or someone else is the hero, Don't collasp on him, and worse comes to worse, you get the slim W. Atlanta had the same thought Process, Why else after Iverson imbounded to Webber, And I repeat, was in complete position to get the ball back and drive it in for some type of 2 pointer there-by taking the lead with little time left. Webber did not pass it to Iverson (THE BBALL IQ IS OVERWHELMING) And us sixer fans know the rest.


----------



## kflo

webber's simply one of the worst options in that situation. not because he's a huge choker (which he is anyway), but because he's one of the least efficient scorers in the league generally (and over the last 4 years it would probably be tough to find anyone less efficient).


----------



## Lynx

Sixerfanforlife said:


> That was not Andre Iguodala, it was Allen Iverson, pay attention people please, it's the worse PLAY OF THE YEAR!


Oh yeah. You are right. My bad. :wink:


----------



## lilrip133

MiamiHeat03 said:


> actually no Lakers fan have been known that they overated their team and players.
> 
> but thats Laker fans being Lakers fan is in their blood to overrated their own players.
> 
> 
> Iverson obviously has no help he needs Larry Brown back.


actually, i think its almost the opposite. iverson needs help, yes, but he doesn't need larry brown. sure, larry brown took them to the finals, but he was the same person who traded away larry hughes, who really could have helped as a second option if LB had given him some time.


----------

